# Is this goodbye to the betta world?



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

Let me start out by saying I joined this site with my first betta fish, a solid white plakat. He didn't have any shine to him, he was like a tiny packaging peanut swimming around. He was so cute, and after he died during a year of me having him, I decided to get more betta's and *rescue* them..

I ended up with 3, a ten gallon with 2 and my original 5 gallon tank. 

I had to give away my 10 gallon to a woman who owned a pet store a while ago. I posted on this forum to find a REAL home for them, and I waited until someone could care for the up keep of their tank better than I could, classes at school became more demanding, I was broke so I had to work more, and I realized the only time I was home was when I was sleeping

The woman I gave them too is an older woman, and she stops into my work every so often. She let me know that the crowntail's tail grew back (FINALLY UGH #$#$%^) and the other plakat was happier than ever. 

I kept my 5 gallon because this fish was on his death bed, sadly he had a tumor like growth on his head, and I tried everything to get rid of it. I even went to a strictly salt water / exotic fresh water specialist store WITH him... 

He lived for another 4 months with his growth

Last night I had a dream he died, in the morning I went to check on him and he was sitting on his hammock as usual, so I got ready for work

Later that night he wasn't chasing his reflection or swimming around, he was still on his hammock.. I tapped the front of the tank (which I usual do when its time for him to catch his pellets) and he didnt move..

I shook the tank to the point water came out and he fell off his hammock.. this whole time he died and stayed perfectly in position to this favorite spot without deteriorating or decaying or floating, I was so sad but I was happy he died in his favorite spot.. at the same time he was old and ill.. my boyfriend actually cried too

I made him dig a hole outside and buried him because I never flushed my fish that past

I remember driving to every pet store in the area just for cute silk plants, and pretty gravel, I dumped so much money on silly things for my fish

I feel like I have some more time now since I graduate college (tomorrow actually, is my ceremony) 
That I could afford to house another betta

But at the same time, I could always donate my tank to a friend who would truely take care of a fish.. I took care of mine, but to be honest, my 10 gallon was put aside a few times, but those fish are happy and alive still =/

His tank is still on my computer desk, just the light is off and the filter is off, otherwise its still set up, just empty.


I just remember talking to alot of cool people on here, and looking at pictures of tanks and thinking _Ptf! My tank is sooo much prettier, aquascaping skills!_ or _wow my petco fish are way prettier than those dinky aquabid fish!_

Sigh, when your last fish dies it makes you rethink if you want to keep another tank around... :-?


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

how comforting that he past on his favorite spot.....


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. Your story brought a tear to my eye.

5 gallon tanks aren't horribly expensive, so you could give it away, but I would suggest giving yourself some time before you make up your mind; the pain is still too fresh.

Take care.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss and too am glad he passed away in his favorite spot.

When you're ready for another pet, whatever it may be, you will know. I can't say if you should get rid of his tank or not. Personally I would say keep it because things happen and a tank is nice to have on hand.

Enjoy your graduation. Even though bettas are small, they have big spirits and his passing at this time might mean his spirit freed you from the responsibility to him because you have something important coming in your life right now. I know I sound goofy, but things always happen for a reason you just have to figure out what that reason is.

My condolences and best wishes
TS


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I'm glad he was in the comfort of his favourite spot when he passed. You did your best for him and that's all we can do right? 

I would give it a few weeks before you make up your mind what you want to do. While the pain is fresh it's easy to make a rash decision and maybe regret it later. Let yourself heal and your mind clear of grief.


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. This forum makes me feel better, when I see pictures of other people buying new betta's it makes me want to fill up my tank again. MAybe I will after vacation in July.. hmmm.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I have lost 1 Male Betta and 2 Female Bettas all in 5 months time lately... So I sometimes think that if and or when my last 3 Bettas die, that I may give up on Betta keeping and switch to other tropical fish instead, or not have a tank at all anymore, IDK. But then I LOVE Bettas so much that I just know if I get another one I will be happy again. Give it some time, you may get bitten by that Betta bug all over again, which is a good thing


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I had to hold back tears while reading your post, as how much you cared for him radiated from what you had to say. I have had quite a few recent deaths myself, and as you have I thought about giving up. But I think I may just take a break, and come back to it once I feel better. We are all here for you, and wish you the best.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i lost 6 betta's in one week once.... hope you feel better about this soon
sorry for your lost


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Give yourself some time. You may decide to get another one in the future.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

n3wport said:


> Sigh, when your last fish dies it makes you rethink if you want to keep another tank around... :-?


I got my first from walmart. He died within days. I was horribly upset. I emptied the tank, was ready to get rid of it. But I went into walmart to get something. Strolled by the bettas on the way to the dog food. And Little Johnny caught my eye. So I got him. He died about 3 days later. My boyfriend convinced me not to give up. The fish from walmart were sick (even the tretras his mom got died). So when I went down to Jack's aquarium to get the angel fish for my M.I.L.'s mother's day gift, I spotted Raph. Called my house and had my boyfriend clean the tank. Picked him up. (Thankfully the guys at Jacks had just cleaned his water before I grabbed him) Got home, re-set-up the tank. Went down the next day looking for another plant for his tank and spotted Rev. Dug into my savings for him. XD
The two of them are doing good. Raph's getting a tank upgrade to a Marina Biowheel. ^.^


sparkyjoe said:


> 5 gallon tanks aren't horribly expensive, so you could give it away, but I would suggest giving yourself some time before you make up your mind; the pain is still too fresh.


Really. Give yourself about a week or so before deciding. =3
It'll be okay. ^.^

Heck, even put the tank up and keep it. 'Cause maybe one day you'll walk by a betta and fall in love.

And, I'm sorry you lost the little guy.
At least he was loved and spent his last moments in his favorite spot.


----------

